# Fallout Manufacturers Challenge



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks Can we keep this thread only for replies from Manufacturers please..:thumb:*

*This is so all can clearly see who is up for it and any comments and input they have to offer.

If only Manufacturers suppliers respond in this thread it keeps it clean and concise for reference and no page trawling looking for which products are up for testing.

Appreciated if this can be the case people.

So Which fallout manufacturers are up for shipping me some of there product to test?

Here is what it will be tested on...

A Large White Landrover Discovery Bonnet.

Free of chips and iron Contamination.










I know how can you test a fallout remover on a non contaminated bonnet.

Very Valid so armed with years of rust on some iron bars lets contaminate this Virgin Panel....:lol:






So if manufacturers of fallout removers are up for this then please post in this thread.

The panel will be left out for at least a month so plenty of time for manufacturers to decide if there in and wish to participate by contacting me for an address to ship to.

I know not all fallout removers have the expensive indicator chemicals in them so in those cases as even with the indicator variants.

Once a section has been tested it will have a followup with another indicator product to see if any fallout remains.*

*Update 03/02/2014*​
*Please Remember this is a totally voluntary Participation.

Companies asked if they wish to participate, yes or No and also if the product has arrived yet.*

*CarPro........ Yes.... Arrived
Autosmart... Yes......... Arrived
Angel Wax... Yes......... Arrived
Bilt Hamber.. Yes......... Arrived
Wolf Chem.... No... ................
Wax Tec....... No... .................
Car Chem..... will take this as a NO... as no reply was forthcoming.
AutoBrite...... Yes........ Arrived
O.C.D........... Yes........ Awaiting
Autofinesse... No... Its felt that there own test panel section of the forum is more than enough for testing.*


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

So your just trying to blag some free products? Nice idea. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

kybert said:


> So your just trying to blag some free products? Nice idea. :thumb:


*Can we please keep this thread clear of comment other than from manufacturers and or there UK representative.
*

*But to your question...:lol:

I have a few fallout removers but on the whole they are a few years old as i dont do a fleet of cars its just ours and the odd friends or family vehicle.

So for me to purchase these items in a good spread, from the different manufacturers its going to come in a bit steep when i dont use much.

The fact i have a few that are a few years old also leaves me facing the issue that companies have altered the formula for better or worse remains to be seen.

I hope not to be faced with a barrage from me testing an old product when a manufacturer has a newer version out.

This way i give the manufacturer the opportunity to send there latest product and formulation should they wish.

Only to make it fair on the general public to know how there latest performs.

Im not adverse to free stuff though....:lol:

Some suppliers may only do the retail stuff in large quantities but this way they could ship a smaller amount should they wish.

But please can we keep the thread vacant of comment other than from the manufacturers.

This would be greatly appreciated everyone...:wave:*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

james i may have something for you to try against these. Something i may represent in the future. If timing is in sync, we can make it work


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi James

what do you need exactly? 
you can contact Craig @ CarPro UK ,and he will supply you both latest IronX LS or IRonX 
or even the ironX snow soap which can be great for that test panel test.

Avi


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Avi...:thumb:

Contacted Craig although for some reason i put Andy at the header...:wall:

Says will send out all 3. Great stuff.

The Soap the Normal Iron-x and the Lemon one also as thats a different recipe.

Thanks again Both you and CRAIG....:lol:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

james_death said:


> Thanks Avi...:thumb:
> 
> Contacted Craig although for some reason i put Andy at the header...:wall:
> 
> ...


I thought it was Andy aswell :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi James. This sounds good, I can send you our concentrated dilute to use Runny formula and our thickened original ready to use. The Runny formula, for normal use (ie when others are out of the bottle can be dilutes between 1:1-5:1 ) or neat for extreme contamination removal. The thickened is great for vertical panels as it does not run off. Plus both don't smell as bad as we have developed 2 new scents. What quantity of each would you like me to send. These literally will be hot off the press and as yet are not available but are the next generation of Iron cleanse so it will be nice to see how they stack up as production ready prototypes.

These were tested using some wheels from a group N Evo that had competed last season without having the wheels cleaned other than a quick powerhose! we have pics on our facebook page going up soon


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Rollo,

Greatly appreciated i think 500ml of the standard one would be great if thats ok with you?

This is a pretty standard size and would allow for further testing also.

The dilute to strength sounds good also 500ml would be nice if possible.

If you wish to ship smaller quantity no problem as long as enough for treating the test bonnet.

Just again the 500ml would enable further testing in the future.

Thanks for joining in Rollo...:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

will get on it asap when do u need them for


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi James
We're very happy to take part. I'll contact you directly to arrange a 5 litre.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> will get on it asap when do u need them for


Great stuff Rollo.

No great rush its contaminated with the iron fallout from the angle grinder but going to leave it out to expose the iron on it for a month i think and gives time for products to turn up, and catch anyone possibly interested in taking part just in case they have been a bit busy or wish to mull it over.

Thanks again Sir...:thumb:



Sue J said:


> Hi James
> We're very happy to take part. I'll contact you directly to arrange a 5 litre.


Thank you Sue,

Good to have you on board...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*OK so far arrived we have...

Bilt Hamber Korrosol.

CarPro Iron-x & Iron-x LS.
*

*Orchard Autocare will be supplying there fallout removers.

Autosmart Will Be supplying there fallout remover.

Auto finesse are away at a big trade fair so they have not seen the thread yet but will look at when they get back.*


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Surprised Matt hasn't put Britemax iron max and the likes of purple rain  for more manufacturers .


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

One valid question here...how are you going to test all these on one bonnet and the angle grinder test isnt the best way as you will probably have burnt the paint being that close to it.....not having a dig but just observations.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> One valid question here...how are you going to test all these on one bonnet and the angle grinder test isnt the best way as you will probably have burnt the paint being that close to it.....not having a dig but just observations.


The bonnet will be split into sections, i tried further away but was not getting enough fling to hit the panel top to bottom.

The panel was exposed by running the angle grinder from left to right each time to get as even coverage as possible.

The fact this is now solely a resprayed test panel i can keep repeating the tests this one will be all products but i can re contaminate and test individually.

Doing it this way with all products together is as a controlled way as i can for as even contamination as possible.

Future ones may well use nick's tip on creating fast corrosion reaction.

Im open to suggestions for contamination techniques, a solution could be made up to paint paste on but how much would actually stick, ay least this way although harsh metal will certainly stick to the panel to see if the fallout remover will dissolve/remove it.

*If anyone has any input can they put in in the thread below to keep this thread more clear for manufacturers input.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327489*


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PM's are private for a reason, do not post them on the forum please.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you asked angelwax for a sample of there revelation ? Am sure John would be more than happy to give you a sample of it, if not I can send you a sample if you wish ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Have you asked angelwax for a sample of there revelation ? Am sure John would be more than happy to give you a sample of it, if not I can send you a sample if you wish ?


I Must Confess i do tend to Forget about Angelwax, so many companies out there and not all do fallout removers.

Thank you for the reminder...:thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

*Korrosol*

Yes we're in James, nice test :thumb:

Pete


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this one, esp AS. What a great way to stock up on stuff :thumb:will u be sending out samples after the test to interested members?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I can sort you out with a bag of iron dust if that helps:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> I can sort you out with a bag of iron dust if that helps:thumb:


Thanks Chris,

There are fillings, oxide powders metal rich liquids etc.

However i went with the Grinder as it will throw out lots of hot iron and i know they will certainly stick to the panel rather than something that could possibly be just washed off.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

back on topic please..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Right Then there have been a few posts about the forum such as i hope Company X is in or have you asked company Y etc.

In light of this and this will be added to the Opening Thread Starter Post, these are the companies that have been approached to ask if they wish to supply any fallout remover products for testing and comparison.

Please Remember this is a totally voluntary Participation.

Companies asked if they wish to participate, yes or No and also if the product has arrived yet.*

*CarPro........ Yes.... Arrived
Autosmart... Yes......... Arrived
Angel Wax... Yes......... Arrived
Bilt Hamber.. Yes......... Arrived
Wolf Chem.... No... ................
Wax Tec....... No... .................
Car Chem..... Taken as No as no response was forthcoming.
AutoBrite...... Yes........ Arrived
O.C.D........... Yes........ Awaiting
Autofinesse... No.. They feel there dedicated test panel and section of the forum has this covered.*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Team stangalang can supply a small amount of hidden option number C should you need more participants. I can see there are a lot involved and don't know if one single panel is enough? But if it is, we are in bud :thumb: 2 liquids, CAN be diluted for lesser build up/more regular use, can be used neat on heavy contamination


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Matt, you can if you wish.

This is A Landrover Discovery Mk1 Bonnet so a bit of space there and looking to do a weekly individual test re contaminating each week i think.

Something im considering anyway as i will have product left after initial testing on a whole before hand.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

james_death said:


> Thanks Matt, you can if you wish.
> 
> This is A Landrover Discovery Mk1 Bonnet so a bit of space there and looking to do a weekly individual test re contaminating each week i think.
> 
> Something im considering anyway as i will have product left after initial testing on a whole before hand.


Send me your address dude, i will package some up and get out with the weekends packages


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is starting to get very interesting , so not many to respond know apart from AF


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hi Folks i have been updating this as products have arrived over the week.

This more of a refresher and reminder to the Manufacturers.

AutoBrites turned up.

Angel wax arrived.

Autofinesse are not participating as they already have there dedicated test team and section of the forum.

Autosmart i have Pm'd Sue a couple of times this week and i know she is always busy but no reply yet as how to sort out getting it to me.

CarChem still not responded to e-mails so i do not imagine anything turning up on that front.

Still awaiting the bilt hamber as they said they will ship the latest batch so i will send them a reminder.

O.C.D. still awaiting but they were actually going to be making the retail version this week to ship out.*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Bilt Hamber Arrived...:thumb:

Autosmart next week also...:thumb:*


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Always find it strange when companies dont participate in things like this,in any business not just detailing products.

Shaping up nicely James


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks latest update... 03/02/2014.​*
*CarPro........ Yes.... Arrived
Autosmart... Yes......... Arrived
Angel Wax... Yes......... Arrived
Bilt Hamber.. Yes......... Arrived
Wolf Chem.... No... ................
Wax Tec....... No... .................
Car Chem..... Taken as No as no response was forthcoming.
AutoBrite...... Yes........ Arrived
O.C.D........... Yes........ Awaiting
Autofinesse... No.. They feel there dedicated test panel and section of the forum has this covered.*

*Just waiting on Rollo Now.*

*Also Matt should he wish to send anything but does not have to as its items he is looking to get in more for his detailing rather than retail as far as im aware... i do stand to be corrected however.*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So yeah, i totally forgot about this :lol:

Your bottles are sat here though, will get it sorted asap bud


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No Worries Dude...:wave:


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

Did you contact obsetion wax . I think they have one coming out

cant wait for this test


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

alan h M said:


> Did you contact obsetion wax . I think they have one coming out
> 
> cant wait for this test


Contacted the ones i knew had a fallout remover, and Obsession Wax one only came to light to me this week.

Oh well...:lol:

So thats a no by the way i had not contacted them.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I would be happy to send you a bottle mate if its not to late?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Obsession Wax said:


> I would be happy to send you a bottle mate if its not to late?


Go On then will squeeze it in.

All the best...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks latest update... 10/02/2014.​*
*CarPro........ Yes.... Arrived
Autosmart... Yes......... Arrived
Angel Wax... Yes......... Arrived
Bilt Hamber.. Yes......... Arrived
Wolf Chem.... No... ................
Wax Tec....... No... .................
Car Chem..... Taken as No as no response was forthcoming.
AutoBrite...... Yes........ Arrived
O.C.D........... Yes........ Arrived
Autofinesse... No.. They feel there dedicated test panel and section of the forum has this covered.

Matt's stuff... Yes Arrived.

Late Entry...

Obsession Wax... Yes Arrived.

Now need a suitable day with the time...:lol:

Thank you all to the Participants....:thumb:
*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry its all i could spare, i didn't have too much and needed a lot myself lol.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Sorry its all i could spare, i didn't have too much and needed a lot myself lol.


Hey matt no problem at all, its only a test section and possibly something else to test on but the panel is my most controlled for even contamination.

You did not have to send anything dude, you wished to participate despite the fact that this is a product you have mainly for yourself so appreciate the participation....:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

At the risk of adding to your workload I would love to see a small section cleaned with clay to compare it to these cleaners


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> At the risk of adding to your workload I would love to see a small section cleaned with clay to compare it to these cleaners


*Typical...:wall:...:lol:​*
*Had wondered the same myself mind...​*


----------

